# Taijiquan, which is better, or is it all personal preference….Blog Post



## Xue Sheng (Aug 6, 2020)

Taijiquan, which is better, or is it all personal preference…. << Link to Blog



 
Chen Xiaowang 
Current head of Chen Family Taijiquan


----------

